# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان برای کنکور سراسری

## hmiid.r

دکتر ابراهیم خدایی رئیس سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور در گفتگو با خبرنگار  مهر اظهار داشت: برای  کنکور کارشناسی ارشد و دکتری تخصصی (نیمه متمرکز)  دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی سراسر کشور مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت نخواهیم داشت.
*وی افزود: مرحله تکمیل ظرفیت تنها برای دانشگاه فرهنگیان در کنکور سراسری اجرا می شود.*


*الان ینی امسال برای تربیت معلم( سراسری) تکمیل ظرفیت میزارن؟؟؟*

----------


## loading

اگه تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان قراره بیاد، کی میاد؟

----------


## hmiid.r

> اگه تکمیل ظرفیت فرهنگیان قراره بیاد، کی میاد؟


میگن تکمیل ظرفیتا یا آخرایه آبانه یا توی آذر

----------

